# Advice needed on Lasoprozole (sp?) tablets, please..



## Vikki-Lou (Jan 3, 2002)

Ive had D severely EVERY day since November.Had lots of test, to no avail.3 weeks ago Dr prescribed me Lasoprozole (sp?) tablets - they reduce acidity in stomache by 90% and therefore help with Ulcers and suchlike.I was given a 4 week dose and have one week left.Since taking them, they have helped, and the last week Ive had NO D! First time in November!MY QUESTION IS: When I stop taking them next week, im scared that I will go straight back to having D again every day. * Does anyone have any experience with these? * Will the D come back? or should I be better now and be able to manage without them?* Should the Dr do more tests if these have helped? (he hasnt offered to)Any advice appreciated - thanks xx


----------

